# Egg Sharing stressful for egg sharers - Not Sure Where this goes



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

While digging around on the ESHRE pages for the European viewpoint on donation, I came across this paper,  I found the appraise, a really interesting read.

Title: Egg sharing and egg donation: attitudes of British egg donors and recipients
Authors: KK Ahuja, BJ Mostyn and EG Simons
Journal: Human Reproduction, 12 (12): 2845-2852, 1997

The question of payment to egg donors has recently focused the attention of both the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority (HFEA) and licensed clinics. An acute shortage of egg donors and the rising costs of assisted conception treatment are matters of grave concern to many patients. To understand the emotional and social effects of egg sharing and egg donation, we conducted a survey of attitudes in a group of women who had some knowledge or experience of egg donation. A total of 750 questionnaires were sent out of which 217 were returned within the specified time limit. From these, 107 respondents had experience of egg donation and 110 had made enquiries about donation. The data from these questionnaires were collated and tabulated by the National Opinion Polls (NOP) Research Group. An analysis of the data produced the following key findings: (i) donating or sharing eggs is a social issue, 94% discuss it with partners/family/friends; (ii) altruistic motives are not the prerogative of non-patient volunteers - egg share donors felt that helping the childless was as important as having a chance of in-vitro fertilization (IVF) for themselves; (iii) the treatment procedure causes the most anxiety for egg donors. The recipients were most concerned about delays, donor characteristics and how the eggs were allocated; (iv) most respondents (65%) with prior experience of egg sharing would do it again - 63% of egg share donors, 72% of egg share recipients; (v) cash rewards to egg donors and outright advertising for donors were rejected by 64 and 62% of the sample respectively; and (vi) counselling was highly valued and there were no instances of 'shattered lives' after treatment. The findings do not support the recently announced intentions of the HFEA to disallow payment to gamete donors on the grounds of devalued consent. There is no precedent in modern medicine for egg sharing. The patients surveyed drew a clear distinction between egg sharing and financial rewards. As long as egg donation is not covered by the National Health Service, it is fairer to offer egg sharing than to refuse treatment to those unable to pay. Keywords: egg donation/egg sharing/payment/regulation/respondents

/links


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

This has been very interesting to read as we are applying to egg share but are worried about the implications.

thanks for posting it


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

THis radio 4 womens hour item was very interesting http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/womanshour/01/2008_04_thu.shtml

ethics of eggsharing


----------

